

Predictions for the next 25 years - gregory80
http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2011/jan/02/25-predictions-25-years

======
Mithrandir
"As the web goes mobile, those who pay more will get faster access."

In effect, the writer predicts the death of net neutrality without explicitly
saying so.

